# Pok?mon XY Special - Strongest Mega Evolution



## Swarmy (Mar 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]qnzdXEkKEtI[/YOUTUBE]​


			
				Serebii said:
			
		

> The Pok?mon Company has released the first trailer for the upcoming special, Strongest Mega Evolution Act 1, which will air in Japan on April 3rd 2014. This special features a new trainer called Alan as he travels through the Kalos region to defeat every single Mega Evolution, including the one owned by the Elite Four member Siebold.



Excited for this one?
I sure am (I can finally see Mega Pinsir and Heracross in action ).


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 26, 2014)

HYPE. I love Mega Evolution 

Also, this is the 3rd time now that MegaZard X has been big in promotion. Where is the love for MegaZard Y? 

...Or are they saving that for Ash's Charizard?


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 26, 2014)

Mega Charizard X will always be superior


----------



## Island (Mar 27, 2014)

Mega Ampharos 2016.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 27, 2014)

So this dude is gonna be Ash's rival in the league, huh?

inb4 Ash gets mega charizard y.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 3, 2014)

Holy DAMN, Mega Blastoise tears it up in this special 

Mega Launched Dragon Pulse


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 4, 2014)

No Mega Pinsir yet


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 12, 2014)

Manon's my waifu 
She was adorable in the OVA

Here's hoping for Act II soon


----------



## Fenrir (Apr 13, 2014)

The premise sounds pretty hardcore


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 13, 2014)

Had to watch it without subs but ah well


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh I must have missed those  Thanks


----------



## Naruto (Apr 15, 2014)

So can we assume Khan comes in at the end and sweeps?


----------



## Alita (Apr 15, 2014)

Hydro Spiral said:


> HYPE. I love Mega Evolution
> 
> Also, this is the 3rd time now that MegaZard X has been big in promotion. Where is the love for MegaZard Y?
> 
> ...Or are they saving that for Ash's Charizard?


When was the first/second time? I only know of this and pokemon chronicles.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Apr 15, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> No Mega Pinsir yet


I've been messing with mega pinsir on showdown, it's pretty fun. Aerilate quick attack is godly even when unboosted. In fact I'm also playing scizor so this generation I've played with more bugs than I've ever done before.


Kira Yamato said:


> Enjoyed the First episode. We were treated to a couple of decent battles in a mere 24 min episode along with mega evolutions and even an elite 4 member.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh... This is pretty cool. Dat Dragon pulse.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 15, 2014)

Alita54 said:


> When was the first/second time? I only know of this and pokemon chronicles.



Red's Charizard was the first, and they also made  as a prize for a Dragon Type tournament overseas. 

And now he has Smash 4 hype too


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 16, 2014)

Totally not a cat said:


> I've been messing with mega pinsir on showdown, it's pretty fun. Aerilate quick attack is godly even when unboosted. In fact I'm also playing scizor so this generation I've played with more bugs than I've ever done before.



His animation on the 3DS is amazing pek Those wings


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 16, 2014)

Why is nobody speaking about Lysandre hype from this episode. Finally Team Flare, and he started out pretty badass with that smirk.

I have high hopes until someone uses Earthquake and Surf again


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 16, 2014)

Maybe because he's not a badass character


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 17, 2014)

He likes to blow up things and buildings. In Pokemon.

That's manly


----------



## Totally not a cat (Apr 17, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> His animation on the 3DS is amazing pek Those wings


I guess you can say bugs are my priority this gen 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Get it? Quick attack, Bullet punch? ha?


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 18, 2014)

Totally not a cat said:


> I guess you can say bugs are my priority this gen
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Ohhhh


----------



## Rivers (Jul 6, 2014)

Is this just a one ep MegaEvo promo...or does this have multiple episodes coming out?


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 6, 2014)

Rivers said:


> Is this just a one ep MegaEvo promo...or does this have multiple episodes coming out?



There's a part two coming out I'm not exactly sure when though.


----------



## Rivers (Jul 6, 2014)

Cobalt said:


> There's a part two coming out I'm not exactly sure when though.



Thanks. 

Im wondering what will be his final Mega battle in the second episode...MegaEvo Mewtwo?

Or maybe Yzard instead...just go full circle.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 6, 2014)

Cobalt said:


> There's a part two coming out I'm not exactly sure when though.



I thought there would be more than just 2 eps


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 7, 2014)

The one thing I liked from this aside from no Ash is sight at all and the Megas being featured, was that they actually used the female Ace Trainer's design as a character.

Not some watered down "almost" version that they've been doing for years. I mean like a legit character.

Probably because I just like character designs and never liked the "tweaks" the anime liked to make.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 8, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> The one thing I liked from this aside from no Ash is sight at all and the Megas being featured, was



Manon.

The most correct answer.


----------



## Byakkö (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm really enjoying using Mega Gengar so far. He looks weird too, in a good way.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 3, 2014)

Act 2 is set to be released in Japan on November 6th, can't wait


----------



## Jimin (Sep 3, 2014)

Totally watching this. I've never liked Mega Evolutions, but I really liked Origins so I'll give this a shot.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 3, 2014)

Edward Cullen said:


> Totally watching this. I've never liked Mega Evolutions, but I really liked Origins so I'll give this a shot.



It's better than the main anime


----------



## Island (Sep 3, 2014)

Has Mega Ampharos appeared yet?


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 17, 2014)

​


			
				Serebii said:
			
		

> The first details and poster have come in for the upcoming special, The Strongest Mega Evolution ~Act 2~. This special, due to air on November 6th in Japan, features Alain & Mairin as they go to Hoenn and meet up with the Hoenn Champion, Steven Stone, and encounter various Mega Evolutions. Alain is set to battle Steven with his Mega Charizard X vs Steven's Mega Metagross, but during the battle, a mysterious man appears. There's a dormant monolith in Hoenn where all the pieces are in place to reveal the secrets of Mega Evolution. Rayquaza is also said to make an appearance.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 17, 2014)

Why is Rayquaza in the poster? Is there gonna be a special evolution in the special? : O


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 17, 2014)

Read the quote


----------



## Xeogran (Sep 18, 2014)

"It's been 3000 years."​


----------

